

LinkedIn announces Intern Hack Day 2011 - iag
http://hackday2011.linkedinlabs.com/

======
teej
Shameless spoilers of secret commands:

    
    
        rm -rf *
        sudo rm -rf *
        business cat
        sudo make me a sandwich
        easter-egg
        shutdown
        sudo shutdown
        wizard

------
shii
SoCal only, damn. If there were only interesting tech startups in the Midwest
to intern with that had hackdays.

~~~
strlen
As others pointed out, we're in Northern California (thankfully!). We (and
many other tech companies in the Bay Area) will take interns from out of state
(as well as from Canada): unfortunately, not all will have an on-campus
recruiting presence.

It's usually a mistake for a startup not to take college recruiting seriously
or to focus only on Stanford (the point of ignoring other Bay Area Schools,
not to mention East Coast schools). Quality of many Canadian schools (e.g.,
Waterloo) is also amazing.

------
MatthewB
I really like the landing page they made for this event. Very creative and
nerdy.

------
ricefield
Am I the only one who typed "cd overview" instead of just "overview"?

~~~
shii
I think the most impressive thing about it is that it had tab completion for
the listed items.

------
iag
Hahaa... I just typed in "sudo make me a sandwich"

~~~
iag
LOL LOL LOL "sudo rm -rf *"

~~~
lukejduncan
That's a fun easter egg

